# Castalia lotto



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/fantastic-trout-fishing-opportunities-await-at-castalia-fish-hatchery
If anyone is interested there's still time. Fun time for anyone but If you have some young anglers they'll have a blast.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/fantastic-trout-fishing-opportunities-await-at-castalia-fish-hatchery
> If anyone is interested there's still time. Fun time for anyone but If you have some young anglers they'll have a blast.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I wasn't saying anything in hopes of improving my own odds of being drawn...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I wasn't saying anything in hopes of improving my own odds of being drawn..


 Your odds will improve drastically once your son is casting a fly--- youngsters odds are much better, probably won't be long 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

putting in for don’t know how many years. Wife and I both were picked last year.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> Your odds will improve drastically once your son is casting a fly--- youngsters odds are much better, probably won't be long
> Good luck and good fishing !


I was on the fence about entering him this year. Then I read the specifics, and kids have to be 4 years old at the time of entry in the lottery. His birthday is early April, entry closes at the end of March...so next year it is!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder when they are going to do the drawings for winners. I know that the ODNR sites were hacked a couple weeks ago (I have a couple friends that work there) and 32 servers had to be wiped and restored from backups due to ransomeware. Filthy hackers...


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I got emails for myself and my kids this morning. All unsuccessful. My youngest son really enjoyed it when he got to go with his older brother a few years ago. He will be the most disappointed. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

ejsell said:


> I got emails for myself and my kids this morning. All unsuccessful. My youngest son really enjoyed it when he got to go with his older brother a few years ago. He will be the most disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wife & I put in , first year. I can't find the results. They email you even if you didn't get picked?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

This year they are emailing you if unsuccessful


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

sauguy said:


> This year they are emailing you if unsuccessful


Ok, but is there a list like the controlled hunts that shows who was picked. Don't see anything on the odnr site?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Don’t know about that. Got my unsuccessful email this morning


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I received my unsuccessful notice. Guess I'm stuck eating crappie and walleye.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

We struck out x3


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Bluefinn said:


> Ok, but is there a list like the controlled hunts that shows who was picked. Don't see anything on the odnr site?


There used to be. I haven't looked yet this year. It might take them a few days/weeks to put the list together to publish on the site. You should be able to look for your own results under your account where you purchase licenses.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Id sure like to see that somebody got drawn...had three strike outs in our household too! So far I've not seen a single successful lottery application posted?


----------



## schwartzy86 (Jul 1, 2018)

Unsuccessful email received for me


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

None this year but last year both my wife and I got picked. Went two times.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Wife and I were unsuccessful again this year. My buddy and his kids unsuccessful as well.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Have put in for a long time as well as the girlfriend and got the email last week that results were posted and checked are account and I got drawn for nov. 3rd . Did not know that you could fish there that late in the season , First time drawn for adult but have been there twice for youth .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

3X strikeout at my home. Doubt your goin to find a list of successful entrants since the ODNR websites are all down at the moment. Most likely why they are sending emails to everyone that applied.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> 3X strikeout at my home. Doubt your goin to find a list of successful entrants since the ODNR websites are all down at the moment. Most likely why they are sending emails to everyone that applied.


I got my unsuccessful e-mail weeks ago. My wife hasn't heard anything yet. Has anybody been lucky??


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes I got drawn and got my permit in the mail about 2 weeks ago .


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

0utwest said:


> Yes I got drawn and got my permit in the mail about 2 weeks ago .


Did you get an e-mail first saying you were successful?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

We only got the email saying the results were out and then went and checked are account , So no there was no email saying I was Drawn .


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems like a lot of work. You could just drive a few hours north and hit grayling mi and have hundreds of miles of trout water at your disposal. Big water, small water, brownies brookies....


----------

